# Mehrwertdienst Ocean gesucht !



## G_Stylez (14 September 2011)

hi

ich hab ein ganz großes Problem undzwar bekomme ich in letzter zeit immer auf meiner handyrechnung wöchentlich eine verbindung von Ocean, angeblich wegen Klingelton Realmusic aber ich hab so ein Abo nicht bestellt und hab mich auch bei mobilcom debitel gewendet, jedoch können die mir auch nich weiterhelfen und geben mir stattdessen falsche nummern von anderen mehrwertdienste, angeblich käme es von daa. Jedoch habe ich schon bei deren genannten Merhwertdienste nachgefragt, leider vergebens. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen  wie ich das Abo kündigen kann oder hilft da wirklich nur meine Rufnummer zu ändern ?

Bitte um Hilfe 

MfG

G_Stylez


----------



## Hippo (14 September 2011)

Vertragshandy oder Prepaid?
Beim Vertragshandy muß auf der Rechnung eine Adresse/Telefonnummer stehen wer die Kohle kriegt

Könnte das hier passen?  >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/01402365-wer-kennt-diese-nummer.28907/


----------



## G_Stylez (14 September 2011)

genau das ist das problem auf meiner rechnung steht keine nummer daher auch die nachfrage bei mobilcom ... wie schon gesagt auf meiner rechnung steht nur mehrwertdienst Ocean ... bin schon am verzweifeln


----------



## G_Stylez (14 September 2011)

ja der untere beitrag passt dazu ...


----------



## Hippo (14 September 2011)

Guck Dir nochmal die Links zur Telefonabzocke in meiner Signatur an


----------



## G_Stylez (14 September 2011)

hab ich schon hab leider nichts gefunden ... wenn es anders nicht geht stimmt das was die frau von mobilcom debotel meinte ... ändere die rufnummer dann ist das abo nicht mehr gültig ?


----------



## Hippo (14 September 2011)

Na ja, juristisch nicht ganz richtig, aber das Ergebnis stimmt schon grundsätzlich.
Nur würde ich einem Unternehmen das Gelder kassiert und nicht mal weiß für wen oder was nicht wirklich noch trauen.
Es würde sicher funktionieren wenn Du jetzt z.B. zu T-mobile wechseln würdest
Du kannst auch mal ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TKG anfordernum genaueres zu erfahren
Andrerseits - die mobilcom sollte doch wissen für wen sie Gelder kassiert - oder?
Ich persönlich würde den Abruf zurückgeben und nur den Telefonbetrag überweisen. Gut, Du riskierst dabei daß sie Dich erstmal abklemmen.
Ob *Du* dafür die Nerven hast kann ich nicht beurteilen. *Ich* hätte sie.


----------



## mahug (4 November 2011)

Versucht es mal über
_Sybase GmbH, Jarrestrasse 2, 22303 Hamburg_
_ Telefon: 01805–335669_
_ E-Mail: germany [at] mobile365.com_
ob es funktioniert weiß ich aber auch nicht_._
Sybase tritt ggf. als Drittanbieter auf._
_


----------



## Merlinda (25 März 2016)

Hallo, ich habe seit kurzem auch ein Problem mit Ocean.
Seit dem 31.12. 2015 gibt es Auflistungen in der Handyrechnung von Verbindungen mit Ocean 1 Klick 0:00 Sekunden für 4,99 €, im ersten Monat alle 7 Tage, danach alle 2-3 Tage, und alle gegen 23 Uhr. Die Telefonnummer an die diese 4,99 € gehen ist 01906756
Muss dazu sagen das ich diese Simkarte von Unitymedia auf der die Kosten entstehen meinem 10 jährigen Enkel gegeben habe. Und die Klicks enstehen zu einer Zeit in dem er schon ca 1 Std am schlafen ist, ausserdem ist das Handy seit einem Monat defekt, und kann daher auch nicht benutzt werden. Er sagt auch das er nichts runtergeladen oder angeklickt hat.
Ich soll jetzt fast 85 € bezahlen, was ich aber ungern machen möchte, für den nächsten Monat stehen bis jetzt auch schon wieder 6 dieser Klicks in der Übersicht.

Muss ich diese Summe bezahlen, oder kann ich sie von der normalen Rechnung abziehen?


----------



## Hippo (25 März 2016)

Wenn Du (oder Dein Enkel) nichts bestellt habt muß auch nichts bezahlt werden da kein Vertrag zustande kam.
Unten stehen auch drei Links. Der letzte ist speziell interessant wenn Dich der Provider in die Wüste schicken will.
Ansonsten lies Dir die Threads hier durch, da stehen so ziemlich in jedem Informationen die für Dich relevant sein können.
Ach ja - als erste Maßnahme kannst Du ein "Qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TKG" anfordern.
Und noch was - SOFORT die Drittanbietersperre für ALLE eure Handys einrichten lassen!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844
https://antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestellt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ner-fuer-rechnungen-von-drittanbietern.49796/


----------



## Merlinda (25 März 2016)

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, das hat mir jetzt sehr geholfen und auch beruhigt.

Werde so vorgehen wie von Dir beschrieben


----------

